# Liberty farm mare about to foal!



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

I think!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

She is getting very restless.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (6 February 2012)

Thanks, got it on


----------



## Syrah (6 February 2012)

Link?


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (6 February 2012)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=libertyfarm

She does seems to be getting herself into a tiz!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Thanks Saffron_Envy! wasn't sure how to post link!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (6 February 2012)

.


----------



## Natz88 (6 February 2012)

Silly question coming, who's mare is it?


----------



## Syrah (6 February 2012)

Thanks  She looks very close


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

You lot are going to get me fired!! 


Can't take my eyes off it!!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Ive missed them all so far so I'm damned if I'm gonna miss this one!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Just had a "Something's dropping.. why isn't she lying down.... oh- she's having a poo moment!"

School girl error!!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			Just had a "Something's dropping.. why isn't she lying down.... oh- she's having a poo moment!"

School girl error!!
		
Click to expand...

Tee Hee!


----------



## ConnieLove (6 February 2012)

Best procrastination excuse yet!


----------



## Megibo (6 February 2012)

she cant keep still!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Tea and biscuits anyone


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Cornish on the Cob said:



			Tea and biscuits anyone 

Click to expand...

Good plan!


----------



## meesha (6 February 2012)

just started watching really does look like it could be any moment !


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

meesha said:



			just started watching really does look like it could be any moment !
		
Click to expand...

I hope so I'm supposed to be going out!


----------



## Natz88 (6 February 2012)

meesha said:



			just started watching really does look like it could be any moment !
		
Click to expand...

Hope so I got to go out in about 30mins


----------



## Syrah (6 February 2012)

Damn that was poo, lol


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Perhaps its just feeding time!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

can't we make her hurry up?! 

She's pooing too much to not be in labour, but she's not sweating up enough to be that close!


----------



## Megibo (6 February 2012)

she's been looking at her tum too 
Come on I have hair to brush pjs to get out of and a dog to walk in the snow!


----------



## noodle_ (6 February 2012)

she has 20 mins then i have to go out  lol


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Her stomache has dropped, but it doesn't look like the foal is far enough back on the RHS to foal- on the left the stomach looks the right shape for imminent foaling... I'm undecided.


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

20 cigarettes later..............


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Two poos in quick sucession... tail is higher and she's looking at the centre of the box a bit more....

tail is being help a little higher and the foal seems to have moved backwards a little more!

I would not want to muck out that bed though! it would bee a soggy nightmare!!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			Two poos in quick sucession... tail is higher and she's looking at the centre of the box a bit more....

tail is being help a little higher and the foal seems to have moved backwards a little more!

I would not want to muck out that bed though! it would bee a soggy nightmare!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you know what you're looking for!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

I'm not convinced she's as imminent as we think she is. It's getting to almost breakfast time- they normally like to foal at night when it's quiet!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

I think i've lied... she seems very close now! I think she has just had her 'show' and waters are on the verge of breaking... or she's got very dark wee...


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

this is so exciting, so glad I was sent home poorly form work, get to watch this!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 February 2012)

She certainly is very restless, but perhaps she's just naturally a box walker?  (Puts tin hat on and runs away . . . )

P


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

I was thinking that! But she has been holding her tail up for hours. And you can sometimes see the muscles contracting along her back, and along her belly...


Looks like breakfast time now anyway!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

I've been watching her for a few weeks and she hasn't been this bad!


----------



## Cobber (6 February 2012)

Tina goat @phoenix rising is having one now but i cant press an alarm im not authorised!!


----------



## Cobber (6 February 2012)

aw its ok someone is in there delivering the goat babies now!! I know what im doing for the rest of the day now!


----------



## LaurenBay (6 February 2012)

She does seem very restless! Wether thats because foalie is on it's way or its feed time, I don't know!

When do they usually feed? She does seem very agitated


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Ha! It's lunch time, my colleague just walked passed my pc and said what's that.. I went it's a mare about to give birth.
Boss goes... what? A Mayor about to give birth... what is the bbc coming too?


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			Ha! It's lunch time, my colleague just walked passed my pc and said what's that.. I went it's a mare about to give birth.
Boss goes... what? A Mayor about to give birth... what is the bbc coming too?
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha! Love it!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

My mate just turned up for coffee and I was just glued to my screen! She gave up and went home in the end!


----------



## ameeyal (6 February 2012)

You lot must be very patiant, ive only been watching for one minute and given up because there is no foal.


----------



## I am in Disguise (6 February 2012)

Being slightly neurotic... when do we start worrying? She seems to be straining quite a lot but not a lot happening??


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

ameeyal said:



			You lot must be very patiant, ive only been watching for one minute and given up because there is no foal.
		
Click to expand...

I know! I need to get a life! My dog is sitting cross-legged looking at me and I daren't go to the toilet in case I miss anything! *sigh*


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

I am in Disguise said:



			Being slightly neurotic... when do we start worrying? She seems to be straining quite a lot but not a lot happening??
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching since 10am... that's been happening alot. She is walking around- obviously uncomfortable. We've seen the foal move back into a better position so now we are waiting for the inevitable to happen.

She seems to strain for a couple of mins, then box walk for 15, then strain again. She's pooing once every 30-45 mins or so... She's close, but not that close!!


----------



## CeeBee (6 February 2012)

You will have to give a running commentary! For some reason can't watch cam on either my iPhone or my work pc


----------



## PennyLane (6 February 2012)

Oh dear, there goes my afternoon of work!


----------



## Imogen Rose (6 February 2012)

I cant get it to play! iv clicked the link but it just says mare stare, i really want to see her


----------



## CeeBee (6 February 2012)

All is not lost, just discovered there is iPhone app to view. Discreetly glued to it at work now...


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Imogen Rose said:



			I cant get it to play! iv clicked the link but it just says mare stare, i really want to see her

Click to expand...

Try going to the main page on Google and go from there.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Imogen Rose said:



			I cant get it to play! iv clicked the link but it just says mare stare, i really want to see her

Click to expand...

That's just the credits- wait 10 seconds and then the show will start!!


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2012)

Been torn between this and my poorly dog all morning and really, really need to get some work done so am posting this so that I'll get an email alert when someone posts and have a chance to see if anything happens!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

I am sure this is a 10 second clip and someone keeps pressing replay!


----------



## bumblebee_ (6 February 2012)

Whts the Iphone app?  I need to watch discreetly at work too!!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

When she walks passed the writing on the wall I keep thinking I can see a little hoof!!

I know it's not...


----------



## Amos (6 February 2012)

Looks like severe repetitive behaviour to me. She walks the same pattern over and over. Shes only a couple of days overdue so maybe they have left her in and she just ain't happy! Obviousy hoping I'm wrong....


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			When she walks passed the writing on the wall I keep thinking I can see a little hoof!!

I know it's not...
		
Click to expand...

You've been watching too long you are hallucinating!


----------



## Imogen Rose (6 February 2012)

Oh dear, iv waited until after the credits then the screen goes grey... im still waiting but very impatient lol! so jealous your all seeing the show!


----------



## Imogen Rose (6 February 2012)

Iv decided its my budget computer... every 20 seconds i see a frame of what i presume is a film? its always me


----------



## PennyLane (6 February 2012)

Amos said:



			Looks like severe repetitive behaviour to me. She walks the same pattern over and over. Shes only a couple of days overdue so maybe they have left her in and she just ain't happy! Obviousy hoping I'm wrong....

Click to expand...

True, maybe she's just a box walker!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Have you spotted the change in tail position, and the movement has changed from lots of turns on the forehand to a few little circles...


----------



## Amos (6 February 2012)

HurlyBurly said:



			My mare is immanently due and between her and this my brain will explode!!
		
Click to expand...

I would save your energy for your foal - this mare will have worn her legs out before she foals.


----------



## PolarSkye (6 February 2012)

Amos said:



			Looks like severe repetitive behaviour to me. She walks the same pattern over and over. Shes only a couple of days overdue so maybe they have left her in and she just ain't happy! Obviousy hoping I'm wrong....

Click to expand...

Yes, agree . . . I've had to stop watching as her behaviour is actually making me sad .  Every once in a while she varies the pattern and walks the whole perimeter of her box . . . but most of the time walks from the top right corner to the bottom right corner . . . over and over.

Bless her cottons.  Hope she foals soon and then gets to go out with her baby . . . 

P


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

She seems to be getting faster as well. Or it might be my imagination!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			most of the time walks from the top right corner to the bottom right corner . . . over and over.
		
Click to expand...

But sometimes she does this really quickly... Agree though she does look like a box walker and there is some evidence of weaving in the far RHS corner- but she is about to pop!!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Bless her! I just want to give her a cuddle! She is ever so distressed though.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

HurlyBurly said:



			My mare is immanently due and between her and this my brain will explode!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you got CCTV? We could all watch her foal too!!!


----------



## meesha (6 February 2012)

is it me or is it a bit sad to see her pacing around that small stable ! hope she has it soon as she does look very uncomfotable to say the least !!!


----------



## jojo5 (6 February 2012)

Am I imagining things or did anybody see something when she lifted her tail to the side just then, which has disappeared again now?
Is this place in the States? New England?  (looking at time differemce)


----------



## Old Bat (6 February 2012)

I'd guess she is a stressy girl, is she wearing an anti crib collar? By the time of day the others are probably being fed and or turned out.


----------



## bounce (6 February 2012)

I think she is closer to feeding time rather than foaling time.


----------



## rhino (6 February 2012)

According to marestare some cows got loose outside the stables and have had to be rounded up which is causing the mare to be agitated.

#939 due on 04/02

Last update from YO 



			as of 1:30am, 939 has heavy wax. i put new shavings in her stall hoping she would lay down and pop, but shes holding on ... and driving me mad
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

I am finding this quite hypnotic, round and round, and round.....

Would be nice for a life to come onto earth, my friends horse (while I was house/yard sitting) slipped her foal a week ago (was twins  )


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

She has been doing the same thing for hours now. 

I dont think she will foal if she is so wound up to be honest


----------



## CeeBee (6 February 2012)

Bumblebee - to watch on your iPhone, go to list of webcams and on the right hand side click on the 'Apple' icon to watch...


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2012)

I get the impression that she really wants to be somewhere else at the moment.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

ANOTHER poo!! Unbelievable!

Her muscles must be working over time to get that much muck out of her! She must want to foal soon!!


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			ANOTHER poo!! Unbelievable!

Her muscles must be working over time to get that much muck out of her! She must want to foal soon!!
		
Click to expand...

My mare used to poo like that when stressed, She could fill a wheelbarrow in minutes.

I would be getting very worried if my heavy infoal mare was getting herself that stressy. She has been doing that for hours now, Ive never seen a mare that stressy for so long without some progression if she was thinking about foaling


----------



## jojo5 (6 February 2012)

Although still stressed, she has slowed down a bit now.  You can bet she'll start when we are all driving home from work later!


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2012)

I guess we have to remember that mares are like people and some take far longer than others. If there have been cows out and she is stressing about it, she'll probably wait for everything to be calm and quiet for at least a couple of hours before she drops. She does seem to be standing still for short periods now.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

SOMEONE'S MUCKING OUT!!

Well... I wouldn't do it like that!!


----------



## bumblebee_ (6 February 2012)

thanks CeeBee  x


----------



## bananas_22 (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			SOMEONE'S MUCKING OUT!!

Well... I wouldn't do it like that!!


Click to expand...

The mare agrees too from the way she just barged him 

Just waiting for her to knock the bucket over....c'mon girl!! LOL


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

I wouldn't have sent a bloke in there. If horses are anything like us when we are in labour, men are the worst things in the world!


----------



## CeeBee (6 February 2012)

Blimey, I've given myself a headache watching her. I know nothing about foaling mares, but surely that can't be good for her or her baby


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Cornish on the Cob said:



			I wouldn't have sent a bloke in there. If horses are anything like us when we are in labour, men are the worst things in the world!
		
Click to expand...

Only in labour....




Has the little mare had any hay yet?


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

Can't believe I've just spent over three hours watching some unknown, constipated horse box walking!  There goes ALL my riding time!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Can't believe I've just spent over three hours watching some unknown, constipated horse box walking!  There goes ALL my riding time!
		
Click to expand...

She's anything but constipated!!

Did anyone else spot her turn around, paw the ground at the centre of the box and then box walk again.... another exciting sign perhaps....!?


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

Reckon she is constipated.  Nothing looks that uncomfortable for that long with nothing much happening. 

Is she going to drop the bloody thing soon?  I've got horses to do and I'm really late already.


----------



## Amos (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			She's anything but constipated!!

Did anyone else spot her turn around, paw the ground at the centre of the box and then box walk again.... another exciting sign perhaps....!?
		
Click to expand...

I'll eat my mouse mat if she foals today. Sorry.


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Amos said:



			I'll eat my mouse mat if she foals today. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Amos said:



			I'll eat my mouse mat if she foals today. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you! But it's much more interesting than a monday at work!!




I think the foal is probably getting sea sick by now!!


----------



## Amos (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			I agree with you! But it's much more interesting than a monday at work!!


Yes probably but only if she is about to foal......and shes not........



OK I've said it now so you'd better keep watching as it'll be any minute..

Click to expand...


----------



## rossiroo (6 February 2012)

1 hour 45 mins of watching = 1 dirty house+1 hungry child what a poor excuse for a mother I am !   (child capable of getting her own food so no need 2 call NSPCC)


----------



## jojo5 (6 February 2012)

Definitely pawing now......  bound to be in about ten minutes, as I've been watching for ages at work, and now have to go and feed my own ......


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Pawing ALOT!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Wagtail (6 February 2012)

As I have not had a foal before and have one due in 2 months, I bought in a load of straw thinking she needed to be on it, but looking at the cam that is not the case? Can anyone advise?


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

She keeps considering going down!!


Not in in the corner little mare!!


----------



## Spring Feather (6 February 2012)

Wagtail you should always foal down on straw or paper and not shavings so you were right to get some in  

That mare makes my head spin!  Thank god my mares are not like that, I'd be in a tizz by the time the first foal popped out


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Personally i like a nice warm straw bed.


----------



## rossiroo (6 February 2012)

You did right with the straw, I was recomended by vet to use straw.


----------



## forestfantasy (6 February 2012)

Straw here too!


----------



## Wagtail (6 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Wagtail you should always foal down on straw or paper and not shavings so you were right to get some in  

That mare makes my head spin!  Thank god my mares are not like that, I'd be in a tizz by the time the first foal popped out 

Click to expand...

Thank you! I haven't wasted my money then. 

That mare has been agitated such a long time!


----------



## JingleTingle (6 February 2012)

Im far from an expert - but I would be concerned if my mare had been that agitated for so long - is it a maiden mare does any one know? Sorry haven't read every post.


----------



## Wagtail (6 February 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Im far from an expert - but I would be concerned if my mare had been that agitated for so long - is it a maiden mare does any one know? Sorry haven't read every post.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! I thought that if they hadn't foaled by 4 hours after becoming restless that it was time to call the vet?


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2012)

She's doing a lot of digging suddenly - either it's feed time or ...


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

OP - Thanks a bunch, my whole day (and possibly days to come) has been spent watching this mare ahhh!! 

Now I realllllly need to walk the pooch, but I dare not for fear I shall miss something ahhh!!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Me too! I thought that if they hadn't foaled by 4 hours after becoming restless that it was time to call the vet?
		
Click to expand...

It's a known box walker so it's normally that agitated. It's only been pawing the ground for 30mins though!!


----------



## Spring Feather (6 February 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Me too! I thought that if they hadn't foaled by 4 hours after becoming restless that it was time to call the vet?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think this mare is as imminent as some think.  She looks more frustrated to me rather than in full blown labour.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			I don't think this mare is as imminent as some think.  She looks more frustrated to me rather than in full blown labour.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest- What would you expect to see?


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

I can see something white when she moves her tail


----------



## candyflosspot (6 February 2012)

I dont know anything about foaling but that mare looks very stressed and she is also sweating on the hinds. is this common? 

Finding this to be quite distressing viewing..


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

COTC I think it's sweat


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

Cornish on the Cob said:



			I can see something white when she moves her tail
		
Click to expand...

She's foamy-sweaty between her back legs and just had yet another poo!


----------



## Spring Feather (6 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			Just out of interest- What would you expect to see?
		
Click to expand...

Bum rubbing, Flehmen, tummy pointing, rolling, contractions.  All I've seen is an agitated mare who wants to get out of that stable lol


----------



## ponypilotmum (6 February 2012)

No expert on the subject but watched a couple of foalings and dealt with plenty of in foal mares. 

That one is foaling IMO. She's dropping her hind quarters and rushing away from her back end.


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Bum rubbing, Flehmen, tummy pointing, rolling, contractions.  All I've seen is an agitated mare who wants to get out of that stable lol
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			No expert on the subject but watched a couple of foalings and dealt with plenty of in foal mares. 

That one is foaling IMO. She's dropping her hind quarters and rushing away from her back end.
		
Click to expand...

I do not agree she has been like this for hours and hours now. She is very a very stressy mare.


----------



## JingleTingle (6 February 2012)

candyflosspot said:



			I dont know anything about foaling but that mare looks very stressed and she is also sweating on the hinds. is this common? 

Finding this to be quite distressing viewing..
		
Click to expand...

And me......I've witnessed and helped out a few and this doesn't look like normal foaling 'agitation' to me. If the poor mare is so highly strung that this is normal stressy behaviour for her then I would be questioning why they have chosen to breed from her anyway?


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			And me......I've witnessed and helped out a few and this doesn't look like normal foaling 'agitation' to me. If the poor mare is so highly strung that this is normal stressy behaviour for her then I would be questioning why they have chosen to breed from her anyway? 

Click to expand...

I was thinking the same to be honest


----------



## ponypilotmum (6 February 2012)

burness_21 said:



			I do not agree she has been like this for hours and hours now. She is very a very stressy mare.
		
Click to expand...


ahh, fair enough then.


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (6 February 2012)

She's gone !


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Look away for 2 secs and she is gone! hopefully t/o


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (6 February 2012)

They've taken her out the stable now...!


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2012)

aargh - went to the loo and she's gone!


----------



## Spring Feather (6 February 2012)

I'd turn her out if she were mine.  I know it's video and you can't see everything as clearly as if you were in the stable with the mares but to me that mare doesn't even look like she's ready to present.  She doesn't look dropped to me and the only signal she's giving is that her tail is lifted but I have a mare who wanders around like that for a week before she foals   However nothing is ever certain with pregnant mares and they can prove you wrong often (unless you know the mare personally and you know their foaling patterns well) ... so let's see if I've just jinxed it and the mare will foal within the hour lol ... but I really can't see it myself.  I think we'll all be watching her for a few more days!

ETA Oh she's gone!


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

OMG i've been watching all day. Was just on the phone to my boss and looked away for 2 secs and she's gone...what happened??????


----------



## Lady La La (6 February 2012)

Hopefully they've turned the poor love out for a bit...


----------



## tazzle (6 February 2012)

this sounds like the one I watched for a few hours on and off last week ......... looks like stressy repetitive behaviour imo and I did feel sooo sorry for her if this is how she is when stabled.


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (6 February 2012)

Any others to watch at other farms ?


----------



## ponypilotmum (6 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			I'd turn her out if she were mine.  I know it's video and you can't see everything as clearly as if you were in the stable with the mares but to me that mare doesn't even look like she's ready to present.  She doesn't look dropped to me and the only signal she's giving is that her tail is lifted but I have a mare who wanders around like that for a week before she foals   However nothing is ever certain with pregnant mares and they can prove you wrong often (unless you know the mare personally and you know their foaling patterns well) ... so let's see if I've just jinxed it and the mare will foal within the hour lol ... but I really can't see it myself.  I think we'll all be watching her for a few more days!

ETA Oh she's gone!
		
Click to expand...

we had a tb mare who had a heavily monitored pregnancy as foal was going to be really special. YO turned her out one morning, month before foaling, no signs of anything. I arrived half hour later to find a foal at foot. 

YO had several pony mares who never waxed up or even broke a sweat in labour.  Some smaller mares, IME just get on with it.


----------



## Spring Feather (6 February 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			we had a tb mare who had a heavily monitored pregnancy as foal was going to be really special. YO turned her out one morning, month before foaling, no signs of anything. I arrived half hour later to find a foal at foot.
		
Click to expand...

I milk test all my mares so I don't have surprises like this.  Milk testing doesn't always tell you the exact hour she'll foal but it will tell you when she isn't going to


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Any others to watch at other farms ?
		
Click to expand...

Do you like goats?  http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## SuperCoblet (6 February 2012)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			Do you like goats?  http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

Click to expand...

Thats one wierd shaped goat, looks more like a chicken


----------



## Ranyhyn (6 February 2012)

LOL it does look like a chicken!!


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (6 February 2012)

OMG!!!
It's going to explode !


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 February 2012)

There will be baby goats everywhere when it pops


----------



## Ranyhyn (6 February 2012)

she's like a pinata!


----------



## rhino (6 February 2012)

I used to look after a pygmy who looked exactly like that - except she _wasn't_ pregnant


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Yeah they do tend to grow outwards whether male or female, pregnant or not


----------



## Ranyhyn (6 February 2012)

She's very pretty - and very restless!


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

oh my word that goat is huGGGGGeeee, its sooo wide. And its down so cant be long now?


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (6 February 2012)

Number one had just got on from school and said " My god Mum ...you are totally sad watching a goats bottom " lol


----------



## Ranyhyn (6 February 2012)

Would be great if she could pop it out just before I go to make dinner!

Not that I'm intending on eating it, you understand


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Would be great if she could pop it out just before I go to make dinner!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^this^^^^ i'm glued to the screen but i know that the moment i move she will pop


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

there is a rat/lizard in Liberty Farm Stable now!


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

erm.... where has she gone?!?!?! I return from my walk and she has been horsenapped?


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Must have been a long walk  She has been gone a while now, prob a good thing as she was about to wear a hole in the floor, rat has gone now too


----------



## Amos (6 February 2012)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Would be great if she could pop it out just before I go to make dinner!

Not that I'm intending on eating it, you understand 

Click to expand...

LOL 

I once brought a bear footstool back from Canada that looked like that!


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

There was rat? I miss all the good bits . Yes it was a long walk, I have a highly exuberant Lurcher... If I don't go on long walks I have tiresome evenings! lol


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

I am currently watching my internet dating profile, an empty stable and a weird shaped goat, I am starting to think I may have gone soft in the head!

Partic as I am not interested in kids in the slightest! lol


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

I have the smartwifes guide to yorkshire puds............... so what does that make me? hahaha


----------



## Bettyboo222 (6 February 2012)

Hope she is back soon


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			I have the smartwifes guide to yorkshire puds............... so what does that make me? hahaha
		
Click to expand...

A Lancashire man who can cook Yorkshire Puds?


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Goat looks like she could go any minute


----------



## goodtimes (6 February 2012)

The goat looks like it could pop any minute!


----------



## SusannaF (6 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			OMG!!!
It's going to explode !
		
Click to expand...


Imagine if it was just wind after all 


God, it looks painful. Who'd be a pregnant goat?


----------



## SusannaF (6 February 2012)

Feed's down! Just as the contractions were getting intense!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Wouldn't want to light a match if it was wind!


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

Batgirl said:



			A Lancashire man who can cook Yorkshire Puds?
		
Click to expand...

I am a laydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, crackin yokie puds they were though


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			I am a laydeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, crackin yokie puds they were though 

Click to expand...

Oops, confused by Mr


----------



## SusannaF (6 February 2012)

Batgirl said:



			Wouldn't want to light a match if it was wind! 

Click to expand...

Maybe that's why the feed has gone down? 

If you'd asked me 15 minutes ago how much I needed to watch a goat give birth, I'd have looked at you like you were daft. NOW of course I'm cursing the lost feed. I just have to see that poor animal deflate somehow.


----------



## jojo5 (6 February 2012)

has anyone else lost the goat screen?  just when things might have been about to happen!


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (6 February 2012)

Gone


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Yup, am now watching and empty stable and a blue screen


----------



## Square (6 February 2012)

The owner has turned the camera off for a bit


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

Yep, i've also lost the feed....just when things were getting interesting!!!!


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

OMG...she's given birth to .....people


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Its back with peoples! In PJs?


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

Its back on and people are in there....does this mean things are about to happen????


----------



## neddymad (6 February 2012)

I can't see anything what am I doing wrong


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

neddymad said:



			I can't see anything what am I doing wrong

Click to expand...

Wait a while, it can take a bit for the 'Farm' screen to disappear


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2012)

neddymad said:



			I can't see anything what am I doing wrong

Click to expand...

Try the link again 
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

If that little one is anything like some of my goats have been she's been waiting for someone to come in and hold her hoof, mine always waited for me. I am rather pleased there is no sound as goats don't half scream sometimes!


----------



## SusannaF (6 February 2012)

Enfys said:



			Try the link again 
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

If that little one is anything like some of my goats have been she's been waiting for someone to come in and hold her hoof, mine always waited for me. I am rather pleased there is no sound as goats don't half scream sometimes!
		
Click to expand...

Does that make you a doula or a midwife?

I'm not surprised they scream, looking at the size of her.


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

Thought they were going to try and squeeze or knock it out then


----------



## Amos (6 February 2012)

Does it really take that many people to deliver a pygmy goat? Poor thing can't even move in there. It seems to be a marestare trait - interfere with the birth as much as possible, and yes, I know I don't have to watch......


----------



## myhorsefred (6 February 2012)

I wish that woman would stop scratching the goats back that vigourously!  Little strokes, yes.  Scratch, no!


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2012)

Amos said:



			Does it really take that many people to deliver a pygmy goat? Probably not but many does really do seem to like having a human aroundPoor thing can't even move in there. It seems to be a marestare trait - interfere with the birth as much as possible QUOTE]  

... but we on the other side of the camera don't really know the whys and wherefores of the live situation. 

If this was my goat, I'd be close at hand too, some of these multiple births (and I'm only guessing that there is more than one in there) get themselves in a right tangle.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2012)

myhorsefred said:



			I wish that woman would stop scratching the goats back that vigourously!  Little strokes, yes.  Scratch, no!
		
Click to expand...

Why? Maybe the goat likes it? She doesn't look as if she is objecting, she'd make it clear if she wasn't happy.

 I have a mare that loves her bum to be really scratched with a metal curry comb.


----------



## Amos (6 February 2012)

Enfys said:





Amos said:



			Does it really take that many people to deliver a pygmy goat? Probably not but many does really do seem to like having a human aroundPoor thing can't even move in there. It seems to be a marestare trait - interfere with the birth as much as possible QUOTE]  

... but we on the other side of the camera don't really know the whys and wherefores of the live situation. 

If this was my goat, I'd be close at hand too, some of these multiple births (and I'm only guessing that there is more than one in there) get themselves in a right tangle.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're right it just seems that particularly with the horses it generally isn't left to nature and it begins to look more like a cultural thing??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2012)

SusannaF said:



			Does that make you a doula or a midwife?
		
Click to expand...

  Nah.

On the other hand, I much prefer to be a doula than a midwife, but if needs must ...


----------



## rhino (6 February 2012)

Amos said:





Enfys said:



			I'm sure you're right it just seems that particularly with the horses it generally isn't left to nature and it begins to look more like a cultural thing??
		
Click to expand...

As an aside, does anyone know if Renaissance farm is still running, and on marestare this year?  

Click to expand...


----------



## myhorsefred (6 February 2012)

Do you think she's ok - she's been in the corner for a while now.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (6 February 2012)

Am I the only person who can't see her?


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (6 February 2012)

What's happening now ?


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

We're watching the goat, one minute she looks like she's in full blown labour and the next she's stuffing her face lol!  http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

is it wrong to just want to squeeze the goat... just a teeny bit


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

Swear that goat's got bigger!


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Swear that goat's got bigger!
		
Click to expand...

I am dying to see her post babies!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Woo Hoo Liberty Mare back, unfortunately already doing circles!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			is it wrong to just want to squeeze the goat... just a teeny bit 

Click to expand...

lmao, it looks like it could do with a 'hug'


----------



## horsemadsarah (6 February 2012)

Liberty Farm mare is back!


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Mare is back in! http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=libertyfarm


----------



## middlebank (6 February 2012)

Grrr....I shouldn't have started watching this, no sleep tonight!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Squeeze the goat random person in sable, go on squeeze it!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Noooo, don't turn it off! Boooooooooo


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

Batgirl said:



			Squeeze the goat random person in sable, go on squeeze it!
		
Click to expand...

^^^i think they could be doing this now coz they've switched the cameras off, next pictures we see will be multiple kiddies and a deflated goat


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Batgirl said:



			Noooo, don't turn it off! Boooooooooo
		
Click to expand...

It went off earlier and came back on not long after, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

Oooo!  Alien attack!  Either that or the camera has fallen over.  Isn't that a different horse though?


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

squeezing didnt work then


----------



## SusannaF (6 February 2012)

Dab said:



			squeezing didnt work then 

Click to expand...

She looked like she was having contractions an hour ago. All gone quiet now.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Oooo!  Alien attack!  Either that or the camera has fallen over.  Isn't that a different horse though?
		
Click to expand...

939 is the original horse, it flicks between other stalls sometimes.


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			939 is the original horse, it flicks between other stalls sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, so I'm not seeing things   Do we know what happened to the box-walker?


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2012)

Blimey - 335's about to pop too! Either that or she ate all the pies! Seem to be seeing several different mares now


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Argh why would you want to breed from 939 she's such a stresshead


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

I wish there was a zoom - I want to know who goat lady is texting...


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

Is it me, the camera angle, the lighting or are those boxes really small?


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			I wish there was a zoom - I want to know who goat lady is texting...
		
Click to expand...

She's not texting, she is obviously following our hilarious commentary!


----------



## rhino (6 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			I wish there was a zoom - I want to know who goat lady is texting...
		
Click to expand...

Some of the time she's updating the marestare site, chat and forum


----------



## Spring Feather (6 February 2012)

mare 335 looks promising  939 looks a bit further progressed to me??  or is it just the picture?  Anyone else think so?


----------



## Merrymoles (6 February 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Is it me, the camera angle, the lighting or are those boxes really small?
		
Click to expand...

They look pretty small to me too. I'm not keen on the bedding either.
When I worked at a stud we used to watch the mares on CCTV at night and the camera didn't quite get one end of the massive foaling box and I used to have a minor panic if they went up that end for any length of time!
In my experience, nothing much tends to happen until after midnight (their time not ours) so I'm off to bed. I'll probably log on in the morning and find that they all foaled ten minutes after I went. My money's on fattie first! Perhaps 939's box walking cos she can't find her pet rat!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Hi guys! Just got back from work. Glad I haven't missed anything! Agreed the goat looks a really weird shape!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

OMG shes gonna yank it out!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Why is that girl sticking her fingers up the goats arse!


----------



## RoobyDoobs (6 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			mare 335 looks promising  939 looks a bit further progressed to me??  or is it just the picture?  Anyone else think so?
		
Click to expand...

939 definitely looks imminent!  The suspense is killing me.... Can't tear my eyes away from them!


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

Poor thing...all us watching and she gets a finger stuck up her 

Hope the woman remembers to wash her hands, I don't think she had gloves on


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Cornish on the Cob said:



			Why is that girl sticking her fingers up the goats arse!
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing that is not it's arse!


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2012)

Cornish on the Cob said:



			Why is that girl sticking her fingers up the goats arse!
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever had a baby?  I'll forgive you if you are a bloke!
If you had you wouldn't have to ask because a midwife would have done the same to you 

That goat looks as if she quite likes having people with her, even if they have been taking liberties with her rear end.


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

I wonder how many cms dilated a goat needs to be? Do they do lamaze breathing? (?Sp)


----------



## Spring Feather (6 February 2012)

RoobyDoobs said:



			939 definitely looks imminent!  The suspense is killing me.... Can't tear my eyes away from them!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I didn't mean that she was imminent, just that she looks like she's progressed a little from earlier   I think 335 going to be the one who foals tonight, she's got that quietness about her that they often have and if you watch carefully you'll see lots of subtle signs.  939 is a nutbar   She could have us all hanging around for days


----------



## MochaDun (6 February 2012)

Don't they need to give that goat a bit more room?!  Reckon one of those people in there is either dead or fast asleep already!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

No I'm not a bloke! Just mucking about!


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

oooh does she have to twist  she looks like she's digging for gold...poor goat


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (6 February 2012)

Do you think they are lesbians ?


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Do you think they are lesbians ?

Click to expand...

No it's definitely a goat


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

come on goatyyyy pushhh


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Do you think they are lesbians ?

Click to expand...

Ha ha!! They look like it!


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

OOoooo is this it is the goat popping????????

towels are down


----------



## MrVelvet (6 February 2012)

Enfys said:



			a midwife would have done the same to you 

Click to expand...

*shudders*


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

All together now.....pppuuuussssshhhhhhh!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Do you think they are lesbians ?

Click to expand...

Rather odd question, related to fingers in a goat or the fact there are two women?  Sisters? friends? work colleagues?

Or do you mean the goat and the lady with her fingies in the goats winkie ?


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

And breath and puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush!!


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Aww come on goaty


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Dab said:



			OOoooo is this it is the goat popping????????

towels are down
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Come on Gwendoline, heave ho!


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

Something going on with the goat.


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

She looks like she is going to give birth to a full size goat!


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Ah she's going for the goat squished into a corner stance, murder when you're trying to inject them or worm them or trim their feet and they just won't go flat against a wall


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

I really dont understand why they don't just leave the poor thing alone to give birth and step in if needed. Also at Liberty farm there is another mare there weaving like mad aswell as the box walker.


----------



## myhorsefred (6 February 2012)

I really think there is something wrong with this poor goat.


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Here we go!!!!!!!!111


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Do they not realize they are sitting on straw?! no conti pad is needed


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

I think she's having problems


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Come on baby...


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Ouch! leave her be!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (6 February 2012)

Looked like it came out head first rather than front feet first. I know nothing about goats, presume the kids normally come out like foals?


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Im not suprrised with them pulling it out head first


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Isn't/Wasn't breathing, used to have to do that to lambs to clear throat


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

I don't think they had a choice, I think they pulled it cause it was coming head first already.


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

It's ok


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

Yay it looks ok


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (6 February 2012)

It's a boy!!


----------



## Hollycatt (6 February 2012)

with the flashcards


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Its a boy!


----------



## meesha (6 February 2012)

heartstopping moment there - but its moving !! yipppee ... congratulations random goat !


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

phew, that looked a bit touch and go...its a buck


----------



## CeeBee (6 February 2012)

Was there really only one in there?


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Batgirl said:



			On a brighter note, yay little goatie 

Click to expand...

I didn't mean yay small beard, bu yay, so cute, so random, yay


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Yep, she doesn't look that far off what a lot of smaller goats look like, they're naturally quite wide


----------



## Hollycatt (6 February 2012)

She is massive.  I would have thought there would be more than one


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

She hasn't got any smaller LOL


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Yes i could see that but if its anything like lambing until the umbilical cord breaks it doesnt breath anyway, an when we lamb the sheep we will always try to get the feet aswell otherwise if you pull the head you not only risk breaking its neck but the shoulders often become jammed.

Sorry but i wouldn't want either of those two lambing our sheep


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

What's with the green thing?


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

N'awwwww


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Beausmate said:



			What's with the green thing?
		
Click to expand...

It's for clearing the mucus and stuff out the throat I think


----------



## CeeBee (6 February 2012)

I was shouting to my girls "they've called it 'Buck'" 
..... they think I'm really stupid...


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

She looks like she's still pushing though so maybe twins!

Or she might just be tired


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Have they not checked if there is another one?


----------



## Xander (6 February 2012)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			She hasn't got any smaller LOL
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

I think there are two more in there


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

I am certainly not homophobic. Some of my best mates are gay!


----------



## CeeBee (6 February 2012)

^^lol


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Well they aren't leaving!

They might have scanned her so they know how many there are.


----------



## Beausmate (6 February 2012)

B_2_B said:



			It's for clearing the mucus and stuff out the throat I think 

Click to expand...

Ah.  Bit hi-tec!  When I worked on a sheep farm, we just used to swing the lambs to get the fluid out.  It's a bugger when they're slippery!


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Haha well I'd imagine it's a lot easier when they don't have as much space


----------



## rhino (6 February 2012)

Like the cards - one of the studs last year had blue and pink towels so would drape one over the foal or the side of the stable for a few seconds


----------



## SuperCoblet (6 February 2012)

Ooh someone take a screen shot for the mobile users 

Love how HORSE and hound are waiting a GOAT give birth


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Another one is coming!


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Ah.  Bit hi-tec!  When I worked on a sheep farm, we just used to swing the lambs to get the fluid out.  It's a bugger when they're slippery! 

Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

According to the Marestare forum Tina has at least another kid hiding in there  

Here goes #2


----------



## SuperCoblet (6 February 2012)

Watching** told you I was a mobile user, bloody autocorrect!


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Baby 1 has definitely found the bar


----------



## SusannaF (6 February 2012)

Arrrrgh!  I missed it while talking to my fella on Skype!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

How cute!


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Look at his little tail


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

PUUUUUUUUSSSHHHH!


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

The mum in me is saying 'where's the gas and air?' lol


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

What a multitasker! Lol!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

Mare #939 has gone quiet!


----------



## SusannaF (6 February 2012)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			PUUUUUUUUSSSHHHH!
		
Click to expand...


Aaaaaand breeeeeeathe.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Puuuush *lick lick* puuuuush 

Bless her!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			If you think thats unpleasent just wait till you enter the real world ..
		
Click to expand...

Like!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiritedly (6 February 2012)

Here come number 2


----------



## Syrah (6 February 2012)

Nothing like a natural birth and letting them get on with it


----------



## myhorsefred (6 February 2012)

OMG she's kneeling on the baby?!!


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Ouch! can't they leave her get on with it herself?


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

I stand by what i said i would not let these two near our sheep


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

Think we will just have to accept they do things a little hands on


----------



## SaharaS (6 February 2012)

whats the goat link pls x


----------



## myhorsefred (6 February 2012)

If I've done it right, it is this

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## Fools Motto (6 February 2012)

How many has she got in there??  she STILL looks huge!


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Anyone else noticed the weaving mare in Liberty farm? it's the one with the blurry camera.


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			Anyone else noticed the weaving mare in Liberty farm? it's the one with the blurry camera.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i saw that earlier, they have a box walker and a weaver both in foal


----------



## Hollycatt (6 February 2012)

They do seem quite over enthusiastic with the assistance! Hopefully 2 healthy kids though - and any more on the way?


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			Anyone else noticed the weaving mare in Liberty farm? it's the one with the blurry camera.
		
Click to expand...

yes I wish the camera was better!


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

.. a goat a female goat, Ray ....


----------



## B_2_B (6 February 2012)

A doe


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

Why are they still in there


----------



## Dab (6 February 2012)

No more kiddies in there for Tina, but those kids look huge.


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

Are all the mares wearing windsuck collars or is it I.D or something else entirely?


----------



## RoobyDoobs (6 February 2012)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			Anyone else noticed the weaving mare in Liberty farm? it's the one with the blurry camera.
		
Click to expand...



Yep, me.... It's been doing that for ages.... Wondered if they Have a radio on!!!!


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (6 February 2012)

burness_21 said:



			Why are they still in there
		
Click to expand...

I don't know! Why don't they leave them alone?!


----------



## SaharaS (6 February 2012)

myhorsefred said:



			If I've done it right, it is this

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

Click to expand...

thank you!missed it but still v cute x


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

They are ID collars hence they are known by numbers rather than names


----------



## Potato! (6 February 2012)

If those two idiots got out then the Kids would be able to learn to stand and move around


----------



## Batgirl (6 February 2012)

OMG 823, big poo or baby?

Hmm, appears neither


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (6 February 2012)

Why are you going on about being gay? what has that got to do with anything?


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (7 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Think youre on the wrong site if you get so easily offended
		
Click to expand...

I agree, a sense of humor doesn't make you homophobic.


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (7 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Think youre on the wrong site if you get so easily offended
		
Click to expand...

I'm behind you all the way! Thought I was in the wrong initially but obviously touched a nerve!


----------



## SuperCoblet (7 February 2012)

Think youre on the wrong site if you get so easily offended
		
Click to expand...

agree^ you need a sence of humour to survive HHO


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (7 February 2012)

Cornish on the Cob said:



			I'm behind you all the way! Thought I was in the wrong initially but obviously touched a nerve! 

Click to expand...

Actually "behind you all the way" will probably upset him/her too so I will keep my mouth shut! Mad_Cat_Lady I'm with you all the way!


----------



## SuperCoblet (7 February 2012)

Wow, 35 pages of Foals, Goats and homosexuality


----------



## Christmas Magic (7 February 2012)

OMG,how did it grew to 35 pages ????


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

Cornish on the Cob said:



			Actually "behind you all the way" will probably upset him/her too so I will keep my mouth shut! Mad_Cat_Lady I'm with you all the way! [/QUOTE
Thank you !
Have alerted TFC
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (7 February 2012)

iamSanta said:



			Wow, 35 pages of Foals, Goats and homosexuality  

Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## RoobyDoobs (7 February 2012)

Dab said:



			^^^^this^^^^


Most of us have better things to be chatting about... like...how long we can stay up looking at a screen of a goat the size of a zeplin giving birth to kids 

Click to expand...

With you all the way Dab... But I want to see foals!!!


----------



## Dab (7 February 2012)

939 seems much quieter tonight and not so much box walking...is this a sign?


----------



## Syrah (7 February 2012)

Only HHO could go from foal watch to kid watch, homosexuality and an argument


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (7 February 2012)

iamSanta said:



			Wow, 35 pages of Foals, Goats and homosexuality  

Click to expand...

Typical Monday night?


----------



## Dab (7 February 2012)

RoobyDoobs said:



			With you all the way Dab... But I want to see foals!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too...but i have to go to bed...a goat or two will do for today. I wonder if the kids are *gay*, they look very happy and tail waggie


----------



## RoobyDoobs (7 February 2012)

Dab said:



			939 seems much quieter tonight and not so much box walking...is this a sign?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows!  Can't say up any longer... Oh up at 4.30.... Yawwwwwn...


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

Can you guys post a link ?


----------



## RoobyDoobs (7 February 2012)

Dab said:



			Me too...but i have to go to bed...a goat or two will do for today. I wonder if the kids are *gay*, they look very happy and tail waggie [quote)

Lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rhino (7 February 2012)

iamSanta said:



			Wow, 35 pages of Foals, Goats and homosexuality  

Click to expand...

If it's bestiality you are after that's in the bar thread 

For everyone who is on 30+ pages, go to your User CP and change the no. of posts to a page - the standard is 10 but if you set it to 40 it's much easier to keep up 

Just a little tip x


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (7 February 2012)

Right I'm going to bed. Night all!


----------



## SuperCoblet (7 February 2012)

Typical Monday night?
		
Click to expand...

Typical day of HHO!  

I'm off to bed, second night of getting glues to this place!!


----------



## RoobyDoobs (7 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Can you guys post a link ?
		
Click to expand...

Which link do you want? The mares at liberty farm?


http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=libertyfarm


----------



## Cornish on the Cob (7 February 2012)

If it's bestiality you are after that's in the bar thread 

Love it Rhino!


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

RoobyDoobs said:



			Which link do you want? The mares at liberty farm?


http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=libertyfarm

Click to expand...

Thanks  hun....


----------



## RoobyDoobs (7 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Thanks  hun....

Click to expand...

No worries... Off to bed.  Hope I don't miss any


----------



## rhino (7 February 2012)

Cornish on the Cob said:



			If it's bestiality you are after that's in the bar thread 

Love it Rhino!
		
Click to expand...

You think I'm joking, don't you?


----------



## Beausmate (7 February 2012)

The weaver seems to be the one next door to 823.  Don't reckon any will foal tonight.


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

Batgirl ...thank you for your support


----------



## Beausmate (7 February 2012)

Have a couple of posts disappeared or am I just really tired?


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

No the checked shirt and dungarees gang seem to have gone,,,


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2012)

Awww two ickle kids!!! 

No foal though


----------



## wildwoman666 (7 February 2012)

Looks like its on its way now.


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2012)

Ohyes!!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2012)

would love to know if this is normal behaviour?


----------



## Old Bat (7 February 2012)

Foaling now!


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2012)

gosh she gets right up to those walls doesn't she!?


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2012)

awwwww look!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Bat (7 February 2012)

YES!


----------



## wildwoman666 (7 February 2012)

awww so sweet


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2012)

is she on its other leg??

ah no i can see now! how gorgeous


----------



## Spyda (7 February 2012)

Aaawwwww happy ending (at last) 

Mind you, amazing the foal hasn't got a broken hind leg what with the mare stepping all over the top of them whilst they were attempting to inject.


----------



## Christmas Magic (7 February 2012)

Oh,i missed it again


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 February 2012)

Agreed Spyda was really surprised at that, I could see it coming too.


----------



## Merrymoles (7 February 2012)

She's stopped box walking now she's got something else to think about!


----------



## Fools Motto (7 February 2012)

Missed the foaling... typical (I blame the school run!)


----------



## Batgirl (7 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Batgirl ...thank you for your support

Click to expand...

No probs, she wound me right up


----------



## Milanesa (7 February 2012)

Oh guys u have got me on this now!! Haha bless the little foal what a good website love it!!


----------



## Merrymoles (7 February 2012)

Oh I get it now! I suck this here thing and I get loads of nice mummy milk


----------



## forestfantasy (7 February 2012)

So cute!!!
Now trying to get baby to drink..always fun!
But ffs stop brushing the mare!!


----------



## MrVelvet (7 February 2012)

ah I missed foaly  I saw the goatys though ..... Batgirl, what else have I missed?!? x


eta - Why is the goat no smaller?!?!?!


----------



## Batgirl (7 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			ah I missed foaly  I saw the goatys though ..... Batgirl, what else have I missed?!? x


eta - Why is the goat no smaller?!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Not a lot, just before my beddy bys time I attempted to put an overreacting HurlyBurly in her place, she disappeared soon after, completely, all posts gone and everything


----------



## Milanesa (7 February 2012)

Ahhh it's really active foal
Already isn't it!! Yes how cute they were helpIng it find the milk!


----------



## Batgirl (7 February 2012)

Oh dear the foal is box walking already


----------



## Rolo--Chilli (7 February 2012)

Hi all
  I have just started watching this and was wondering if someone could tell me why the mare still has what i assume to be the bag or placenta still hanging. Sorry i am not up on foaling.


----------



## MrVelvet (7 February 2012)

Batgirl said:



			Not a lot, just before my beddy bys time I attempted to put an overreacting HurlyBurly in her place, she disappeared soon after, completely, all posts gone and everything 

Click to expand...

Yeah, she seemed a nutter tbh! She was prob someone under a diff name being a keyboard warrior


----------



## Merrymoles (7 February 2012)

Rolo--Chilli said:



			Hi all
  I have just started watching this and was wondering if someone could tell me why the mare still has what i assume to be the bag or placenta still hanging. Sorry i am not up on foaling.
		
Click to expand...

Takes a while for it to part company with the womb and more damage can be done by removing it than leaving it so they will probably leave her to cleanse naturally and then check it's all there.


----------



## bumblebee_ (7 February 2012)

I'm clearly not going to get ANY work done today am I??!! It makes me want another foalie tho!!! lol


----------



## forestfantasy (7 February 2012)

Rolo--Chilli said:



			Hi all
  I have just started watching this and was wondering if someone could tell me why the mare still has what i assume to be the bag or placenta still hanging. Sorry i am not up on foaling.
		
Click to expand...

She will pass the afterbirth shortly & don't worry it is perfectly normal. Although i would like to see it tied up higher than that so she doesn't stand on it.


----------



## forestfantasy (7 February 2012)

Ahhh sleep time


----------



## bumblebee_ (7 February 2012)

mummy and baby are having a lay down together!!  awhhhh<3


----------



## Natz88 (7 February 2012)

I missed the births


----------



## sakura (7 February 2012)

aaah I was watching that mare all day yesterday and missed the birth! such a cute foal tho, I'm glad both are up and well!


----------



## RoobyDoobs (7 February 2012)

Natz88 said:



			I missed the births 

Click to expand...

  Me too 

I cant seem to pick any of the cams up today though... just the advertising 

Not sure why?  Are you all still watching?


----------



## candyflosspot (7 February 2012)

awwww so sweet 

Foalie is going in for some of mummies milk


----------



## joeanne (7 February 2012)

is it just me or do those boxes look tiny for a mare to foal down in?


----------



## Dab (7 February 2012)

Indiangel said:



			aaah I was watching that mare all day yesterday and missed the birth! such a cute foal tho, I'm glad both are up and well!
		
Click to expand...

^^me to^^

but instead i caught Tina the zeplin goat have two huge kiddies...


----------



## rhino (7 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			Yeah, she seemed a nutter tbh! She was prob someone under a diff name being a keyboard warrior 

Click to expand...

A nice Macbeth quote for you




			When the hurlyburly's done,
When the battle's lost and won.
Fair is foul, and foul is fair;
Hover through the fog and filthy air.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say the hurly burly is done   She was fairly foul too   And has most definitely lost the battle  

Typical, missed the foaling!


----------



## SuperCoblet (7 February 2012)

Aah damn! I have missed every single birth to date!!


----------



## MrVelvet (7 February 2012)

rhino said:



			A nice Macbeth quote for you



I'd say the hurly burly is done   She was fairly foul too   And has most definitely lost the battle  

Typical, missed the foaling!
		
Click to expand...

LOL, and I would say that the HHO forum can sometimes be described as 'fog and filthy air'..!!

I missed the foaling too, by about half an hour!!! I saw the goatys though


----------



## Spring Feather (7 February 2012)

Yay for mare 939.  I didn't see the birth either.  I'm keeping my strength (and sleep) up for my own foal watch which starts in April.


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

Any links to any mares tonight ?


----------



## rhino (7 February 2012)

Don't know, but there is another goat kidding NOW

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

Aww!  What a good little mum !


----------



## rhino (7 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Aww!  What a good little mum !
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and a much less 'interfered with' delivery than yesterdays thankfully


----------



## rhino (7 February 2012)

This little maiden mini is day 337 but pH still 6.8 so may not be imminent 

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ravenloft


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (7 February 2012)

Ta rhino !


----------



## rhino (7 February 2012)

Alert (only low) has just gone off for another goaty
http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres

I'm not staying up to watch but thought I'd let you lot know


----------



## Equinus (8 February 2012)

Been watching the Liberty Farm foaling cam for a day and a half on and off now. Just missed yesterday's foal being born.

But blimey, it looks like a factory farm, the more I look the more I worry about the mares and foals. Yesterday's boxwalker, when she started again after foaling, was pushing the foal all over the place. It's not really surprising there are so many mares with vices, they have no stimulation at all. I'm presuming they are fed on "complete" feed as there is no evidence of forage feed. They must be bored out of their brains, poor things.

Just my thoughts. Should stop popping in really.


----------



## baily (8 February 2012)

Do these poor mares ever have anything to eat??? I feel so sad for the poor mare on there today just standing at the door with her head going around and around..this just doesn't look a good system to me...


----------



## Spring Feather (8 February 2012)

The impression I got is that this is a foaling-down quarter horse station so people send their mares there to foal out.  It's highly possible that most of these horses either normally live out 24/7 or are AQHA racers in which case they're usually quite wound-up horses at the best of times.  I also wondered about the feeding but again from what I can see the stables all have hay bars which are filled up from outside and have a feeder type thing inside the stable.


----------



## rhino (8 February 2012)

Another goat about to pop

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (8 February 2012)

Is she having another one ?


----------



## rhino (8 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			Is she having another one ?
		
Click to expand...

No, she was all over and done with quickly.

Have this opened on your computer

http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/

It gives warnings when something is due to foal/kid


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (8 February 2012)

Will do ..
Ta !


----------

